# dumble copy on kijiji is impressive



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

pics are poor but you can see the guts and heavy filtering


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

i dont know how to share a link.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

No reverb?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

player99 said:


> No reverb?


not visible


----------



## Moodivarius (Feb 26, 2021)

Here it is.

Premium Quality Dumble Clone -- HRM Bluesmaster 100W 1x12 Combo | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


Scott


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That looks great. His price is out of whack, but I would sure be interested at about half the price.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Woah 😧


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a Fuchs ODS 30 that I bought for way less. It has a Reverb. The Kijiji seller says he has insider knowledge. Fuchs got his knowledge by being the go to guy for Dumble amp repairs.









ODS Classic Series Amps - Fuchs


Available ODS-Classic models: Fuchs ODS Classic Dual Boost 100-W 2 Channel Head with Reverb Fuchs ODS Classic Dual Boost Standard 50-W 2 Channel Head with Reverb The ODS-Classic represents Andy Fuchs’ goal to take over 15 years of design evolution and customer feedback on the original Overdrive...




fuchsaudiotechnology.com


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Moodivarius said:


> Here it is.
> 
> Premium Quality Dumble Clone -- HRM Bluesmaster 100W 1x12 Combo | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like a Ceriatone kit.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Jimmy_D said:


> Looks like a Ceriatone kit.


yes it does


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Yup, that's Ceriatone's filter section from the Joyful Music in one of their HRM's, probably some type of custom order.

The Ceriatone stuff gets great reviews, I'm using one of their Dumble layouts for a build as we speak.


----------

